# for sale section



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)

Any idea why I can't reply to the adds in the for sale section? There was a haldex oil and filter I wanted but couldn't reply to the add?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yanto, No one can reply to For Sale section posts, caused to many probs in the past. PM the seller.
Hoggy.


----------



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah right, I did send a Pm but got no reply, looked at the add this morning and it had sold. Never mind. 
Cheers Hoggy.


----------



## Diz1990 (Mar 16, 2015)

how long does it take to get permission to access the for sale ads?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Diz1990 said:


> how long does it take to get permission to access the for sale ads?


You need to get your post count up to access the for sale section


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Diz1990 said:


> how long does it take to get permission to access the for sale ads?
> 
> Hi Diz, For Market Place & PM access info, click link..
> 
> ...


----------



## Diz1990 (Mar 16, 2015)

ahh okay kool ill have a read up 
cheers!


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)

Really hoping I will get access soon to the selling pages - been patiently looking for a suitable TT for 3 months now.. just not many good examples around I have found!


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)

I had access to the for sale forums two days ago, I have come on today to look at them again and now I don't have permission? Can anyone explain why?

Thank you!


----------

